# Smartphones as plumbing tools.



## 240Jordy (May 5, 2012)

I am quickly learning that my iPhone is actually a pretty useful tool at work. I use the camera to take pictures of jobs that I am quoting or working at. I use the "My Measures" app to record dimensions and angles of pipe arrangements. This means I don't have to visit a job more than once to figure out materials and pipe sizes. 

The "Magic Plan" app is a quick way to map floor layouts for future reference. I have the app for "Plumbing Zone". This forum is a great quick reference tool. If you're ever wondering , "Hmm, I wonder if another plumber has ever encountered this?" there is no better tool.

Most of the note taking apps are useful for work. Even a voice recording app is helpful (I imagine if you have the 4S you would use Siri too). Hell, I have even used the "iHandy Level and Plumbob" apps in a pinch when I have left them in my van and don't want to walk the three blocks to go get them.

Any other apps that one could recommend for the modern plumber? I remember back in the day, no body had phones. Running around to find a pay phone to call and find out your apprentice was hiding in the same room you were just in. Quite the age of wonder we live in.

Cheers, 
240


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

No offense intended, but I can't help but post up that if all the youngsters would quit texting and playing with their "oh, so cool" I-tools and grab a _real_ tool we'd get more work done :whistling2:


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> No offense intended, but I can't help but post up that if all the youngsters would quit texting and playing with their "oh, so cool" I-tools and grab a _real_ tool we'd get more work done :whistling2:


I use my phone all the time. I text/email from my phone, keeps the BS to a minimum and gets to the point. When bidding jobs I take pictures and email them to myself so I can review at the office. My phone is also a compact flashlight. When I need further information I can look up manuals on my phone.

I am more efficient with my "I-Tool."


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

AWWGH said:


> I use my phone all the time. I text/email from my phone, keeps the BS to a minimum and gets to the point. When bidding jobs I take pictures and email them to myself so I can review at the office. My phone is also a compact flashlight. When I need further information I can look up manuals on my phone.
> 
> I am more efficient with my "I-Tool."


The I-flashlight and the other I-tools are good "tools" for office jockeys (and wannabe office jockeys)...not so much for the plumbers in the field who need to do actual plumbing work.

I had a youngster pull out his I-flashlight a few weeks ago and _stand there_ holding it for me to work. I looked at him for a moment, and at the weak illumination on the manifold :no:, then pushed him out of the way and grabbed my Milwaulkee 12V rechargeable. I stuck the magnet to an iron pipe and went to work :yes:

He proceeded to text and serf for most of the day but at least he didn't slow me down :laughing:

I have an Iphone and use the camera, email, maps, etc as well. Very helpful if one keeps focused on the tasks at hand. Not so helpful if the user gets caught up in the "app/text culture" and spends massive amounts of time playing with their phones when real work needs to be done.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I use my phone to schedule jobs and set reminders, make material lists, always looking up spec sheets for fixtures and yes i am able to navigate under buildings and see under sinks using the I flashlight.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The users just have to be smart enough to realize whether it is a tool of value or, a digital diversion that is keeping them from getting the job done.

It is both, and confusion as to what it is, often results...

Being a good plumber is often determined by your ability to pick the right tool for the job....:yes:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I Phones must improve the work being done. We have an apprentice thats on one all day, and his facebook page says he is working his [email protected]@ off.


----------



## aundraew (Jan 11, 2012)

I use the home depot app a lot especially when it's past 5pm when the suppliers are closed. I like the fact that they have a store locator option.


----------



## 240Jordy (May 5, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> No offense intended, but I can't help but post up that if all the youngsters would quit texting and playing with their "oh, so cool" I-tools and grab a real tool we'd get more work done :whistling2:


Yeah there is no denying the smartphones value as a distraction tool. I hate it when you are struggling with something at work, you're already angry... And you look and see your apprentice staring at his phone. Just makes you that much angrier. "Oh, I'm sorry, am I boring you?" SNAP! I've taken apprentices phones away before and told them I would give them back at the end of the day. Haha.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Same with radio.. no radio allowed on my jobs.. I even don't wear my hearing aid on projects that require much fore thinking without blueprint.


----------



## salhb (May 11, 2012)

Interesting posts, a couple of you guys stated that your 'helpers' (youngsters) spent the day texting and using their phones....Quite the patience you have, they wouldn't last 1 hour of the day in my company if they were playing with their phones while i'm paying them......just saying


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

salhb said:


> Interesting posts, a couple of you guys stated that your 'helpers' (youngsters) spent the day texting and using their phones....Quite the patience you have, they wouldn't last 1 hour of the day in my company if they were playing with their phones while i'm paying them......just saying


Either you haven't dealt with the newest generation much yet or you're more skilled than most. The youngsters do get canned...eventually.

But it begins with an endless recital of various excuses as to why they're texting/app'ing or whatever: "I'm looking up...(fill in the blank info)", "My (fill in the blank family member) is sick/injured/in trouble", "It's (fill in the blank other plumber/office staff), he/she needs (fill in the blank)", etc.

If one has no real work ethic or pride, it amazing how creative and inexhaustible the excuses can be when you take the time to confront them. 

An Iphone junkie is kind of like a dopehead, it's not obvious that they are always texting/apping at first. You figure it out over time when you begin to realize they are never really part of the actual work getting done. They are generally expert at concealing what they are up to and just "not there" throughout the day.

Eventually the Iphone junkies realizes they really don't want to do plumbing work and fire themselves, but it takes time.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

When you learn to use the droid it is a fantastic tool to use. I am not very good with it and use the calendar, pictures, and notes. I sent a text to myself to remind me to follow up with customers. A warranty product was to be delivered to a customer on Friday. I did not hear from the customer and sent her a text Saturday. Now I have a reminder to call Insinkerator on Monday to track the package.

I am a lot tougher than most of you with apprentices or helpers. All it takes is 1 time to be on the phone when we are working. After that I tell them to leave the phone in the truck and not to use it while we are with a client or working in a client’s home. Today the phone is the number one reason why a customer feels indifferent to a company’s service.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

salhb said:


> Interesting posts, a couple of you guys stated that your 'helpers' (youngsters) spent the day texting and using their phones....Quite the patience you have, they wouldn't last 1 hour of the day in my company if they were playing with their phones while i'm paying them......just saying



Owners son, I can see where he's coming from. He's paying his bills if he works there or not, at least he gets some work. The kids not lazy wants he has a shovel in his hand. For some reason the text generation can not self start.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Pictures
Emails
Calendar
Flashlight
Universal Manual for any piece of equipment ever built
I sign on PZ and ask questions for advice
I basically pay all my bills right from my phone, all paperless billing
I can sign on my supply house website and order equipment, view inventory, check balances
Text pictures of my junk to women
MAKE A PHONECALL to my old man for advice
I'm horrible at math and I use mine as a calculator
We have not fully started this but we are working on having all our service "paperwork" through an IPAD

Just saying, don't knock something that you may not truly understand. The benefits from an IPHONE are far greater than the drawbacks. Sounds more so you have a problem with the people of my generation than the phone. Think about it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> Pictures
> Emails
> Calendar
> Flashlight
> ...


Ditto for me. (especially the calling Dad for help part)


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> Owners son, I can see where he's coming from. He's paying his bills if he works there or not, at least he gets some work. The kids not lazy wants he has a shovel in his hand. For some reason the text generation can not self start.


This :thumbsup:


----------

